# drop in grilles/barbecues



## sterling stone (Jan 12, 2007)

If anyone has clients intrested in stone bbq/outdoor fireplaces in michigan i can build them and deliver to you or your location
willing to work with you or customer for design plans


----------



## soldz (Mar 18, 2007)

do you work in the florida area or have any one here who i can et to help me with something like this, i live in kissimmee/ orlando area


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Have any pics of any you built?


----------

